# Are The Decals Vinyl???



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I want to polish up the Outback and so I went and bought a bottle of NuFinish as I have heard that it is great for fibreglass on boats and RV's. The bottle says to not use it on vinyl, and I was wondering if anyone knows what the decal material is made of. Will NuFinish have an adverse effect on the decals? There are a lot of decal on the 21RS, and I do not need it looking crummy. What does everyone else use to polish up the Outback with?
Thanks.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am surprised noone else has jumped in with an answer for you. I don't know for sure, but am fairly certain they are vinyl.
Hope this helps
Bill


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep, all the decals are vinyl. I think all polish has that same warning. Maybe work around the decals as best you can but don't worry if some polish touches the vinyl. It won't disintegrate on contact.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Use protect all! Works great!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks. I did work around the decals and just polished up the white fiberglass surface, and does it ever do a nice job. And it can be used in the direct sunlight. A nice shiny surface, now I just need to wash, wax and polish up the truck to get ready for camping this weekend.


----------

